# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Tenor Guitar Gallery & Sightings

## Beanzy

Something along the lines of our random mandolin sightings thread.
Here's a place to gather all those cool images of Tenor Guitar Players or sightings which may be of interest. This has nothing to do with the quality or style of the music (we've got the favourite recordings thread going for that), just the images.

Here's one of 'Wee' Bea Booze which has her pictured with a Tenor. I can't make out anything much but piano on this recording though, so just the image;

----------

Irénée

----------


## Ed Goist

_"...Honey, it's the tenor guitars...Really...It's all those cool tenor guitars I'm looking at..."_

----------


## pfox14



----------


## Beanzy

Ah ha! another on Wikipedia........    :Cool: 

Cincinnati, Ohio musician Kentucky Graham playing a Gibson hollow-body electric tenor guitar

----------


## Jim Garber

> 


That is a plectrum guitar, longer neck and different tuning, more like a 5 string scale without the fifth string. 

From Wikipedia:



> Plectrum guitars played a similar role for plectrum banjo players in this period as the tenor guitar, but they were less common. One of the best known plectrum guitarists from the Jazz Age was Eddie Condon, who started out on banjo in the 1920s and then switched to a Gibson L7 plectrum guitar in the 1930s and stayed with it all his musical life up to the 1960s.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Ah ha! another on Wikipedia........   
> 
> Cincinnati, Ohio musician Kentucky Graham playing a Gibson hollow-body electric tenor guitar


ETG-150 with the "Charlie Christian" pickup.

----------


## Seonachan

Sofia Karlsson put Swedish words to the popular tune "Josefin's Waltz" by Roger Tallroth (of Väsen). A tenor guitar makes an appearance (that might be Roger himself playing it?) beginning at about 1:05 and has a brief solo riff around 1:50.

I watched this video many times before I noticed the tenor - I was otherwise distracted...

...by the guitar-bodied zouk, of course.

----------

Irénée

----------


## JeffD

> Sofia Karlsson put Swedish words to the popular tune "Josefin's Waltz" by Roger Tallroth (of Väsen). A tenor guitar makes an appearance (that might be Roger himself playing it?) beginning at about 1:05 and has a brief solo riff around 1:50.
> .


And a bass clarinet!! Way cool.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a few of Lynda Kay of The Lonesome Spurs with three of her tenor guitars, including her James Trussart Tenorcaster-4 electric:

----------

Irénée

----------


## Charles E.

Still trying to find an image of Clint Eastwood playing a tenor guitar in "Cat Ballou". Does any one else remember it?

----------


## Beanzy

I think I remember him in Paint Your Wagon with an ordinary guitar..... not sure though as I'm actually not much of a guitar person. (tenors are a special case)

----------


## Rob Meyer

> Still trying to find an image of Clint Eastwood playing a tenor guitar in "Cat Ballou". Does any one else remember it?


It was Nat King Cole and Stubby Kaye with the instruments in "Cat Ballou," but they were "playing" tenor banjos and had  six string guitars slung over their backs which they did not "play" during the movie. BTW, Clint Eastwood did not appear in "Cat Ballou."

Here is one of the song clips from the movie. Great song.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Peter Kraus and Conny Froboess in 1958:



Kirk Douglas (from tenorguitar.eu):



Martin

----------

Irénée

----------


## Martin Jonas

A few more intriguing ones:

Polo Malabel in Paris, 1935, with an unidentified (but cool!) reso tenor:



Little Mike McKendrick:



Both from www.notecannons.com

Martin

----------

Irénée

----------


## Jim Garber

Tiny Grimes with an ETG-150 and a Guild Tenor

----------

Irénée

----------


## Ed Goist

Eddie Freeman in an ad for the Selmer 'Eddie Freeman Special'

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Kirk Douglas plays a Tenor Guitar in 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea - when he sings "A Whale of a Tail"...

----------


## Charles E.

> I think I remember him in Paint Your Wagon with an ordinary guitar..... not sure though as I'm actually not much of a guitar person. (tenors are a special case)


Ah, yes of course, Paint Your Wagon. Thanks.

----------


## Rob Meyer

Angelina Carberry and Martin Quinn playing Fletcher Tenor Guitars

----------


## pfox14

Actually Eddie Condon played a Gibson TG-50 tenor guitar (not an L-7 plectrum), so Wikipedia is wrong. I've seen his guitar up close and it's not a plectrum. It has a 15-fret neck. Plectrums had 17-fret necks.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Kirk Douglas plays a Tenor Guitar in 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea - when he sings "A Whale of a Tail"...


The photo I posted (post #13) is from the tutorial session where he was taught to "play" it.  As the teacher plays a 6-string, I presume that Kirk got his tenor in Chicago tuning and is copying the fretting on the top four strings.  Kirk is already in costume for the lesson, so I would think that we're only talking about an hour or so of learning a few chord shapes on the day of the shoot to make the visuals more credible, rather than actual in-depth lessons.  Strangely, Kirk is wearing the same top in the photo and in the movie, but plays a different tenor.

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

> Actually Eddie Condon played a Gibson TG-50 tenor guitar (not an L-7 plectrum), so Wikipedia is wrong. I've seen his guitar up close and it's not a plectrum. It has a 15-fret neck. Plectrums had 17-fret necks.


Hey Paul: I stand corrected... sort of. I did a little bit of searching and it looks like Mr. Condon swung both ways (pardon the expression). Here is Eddy Davis who lived near him in Greenwich Village.




> He definitely played Plectrum tuning. CGBD -- I use to live on the floor above he and Phyllis at 27 Washington Square North. After he died she gave me his last plectrum guitar to keep for her and she would ask me to come down and play it for her every once in a while. He originally came from Goodland, Indiana. ( I came from Greenhill, Indiana) His first banjo was a tenor which he played in tenor tuning CGDA. Then he saw a plectrum banjo and traded his tenor for it. When he switched to tenor lute and tenor guitar, because he wanted a guitar sound it was much easier to find tenors, since it was very difficult to find plectrum guitars. The last one he had was a Gibson plectrum, which he got from the company, but most of the other guitars he had were tenors. BUT always played in plectrum tuning. There are pictures of me with the guitar on my website. Somewhere I have some tapes of me playing it for Phyllis. I tuned it it Viola tuning, but pitched down to F as the fundamental FCGD. Eddy Davis


This was from an archived discussion about Condon on the banjo hangout.

Come to think of it, Eddy Davis is another one who plays tenor guitar. He plays the std tenor tuning since he started on banjo.  Here is a picture from that thread -- Eddy with Mr Condon's plectrum Gibson L-5.

----------

JLMyers

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's Aaron Embry performing at the Santa Barbara Bowl on 5 May 2012:

----------


## Charles E.

My friend, Marshall Wyatt, just sent me this picture of the Tennessee Ramblers, circa 1934, the groups leader, Dick Hartman, played tenor guitar on their early recordings.

----------


## dunbarhamlin

> [...]Then he saw a plectrum banjo and traded his tenor for it. When he switched to *tenor lute* and tenor guitar, because he wanted a guitar sound it was much easier to find tenors


Ooh.
Is the tenor lute peculiar to Vega (i.e. their cylinder back 4 string) or a more generic term?
[Edit] Oops - nvm. have found other references. [/Edit]

----------


## Ed Goist

Ariel Rubin with her Eastwood Warren Ellis Signature Tenor Guitar.

----------


## kmmando



----------


## Seonachan

Joel Plaskett's electric tenor, built by Halifax luthier Andy Munro

----------


## wistah

Ani Difranco playing an archtop tenor (Harmony?)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## ambrosepottie

I think it's a Cromwell or Kalamazoo. Gibson.

----------


## Charles E.

Christian Steinbrecher was kind enough to turn me on to Peter Kraus, apparently trying to be a German Elvis of sorts. He had his own Framus model tenor guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTObt...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X3JF...eature=related

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Charles E.

The Peter kraus deLux-Electra...

http://www.framus-vintage.de/modules...llID=424&cl=EN

Thanks Christian!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## world_of_mandolins

> The Peter kraus deLux-Electra...
> 
> http://www.framus-vintage.de/modules...llID=424&cl=EN
> 
> Thanks Christian!


It was a pleasure, Charley! Your findings on youtube made me:  :Laughing: 

Yes, Peter Kraus was a kind of Elvis Presley but far away from being a king!!! Never my taste of music but because he has been very popular Framus (The REAL old FRAMUS) was kind enough to make tenor guitars for him. So THANKS to the former FRAMUS guys in Germany!!!!

Best to all: world_of_mandolins/ Christian Steinbrecher  :Mandosmiley:  :Cool:

----------


## Holger

Great! Do you know this? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IANby...feature=relmfu

Or that?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AorqI...feature=relmfu
(no Sofia, but Lisa)

----------

Charles E., 

Ed Goist

----------


## Mandobar

back from dead.  carved top Harmony Patrician.

----------

Ed Goist, 

wistah

----------


## Charles E.

I met this nice couple, Lanny and Janet, from Richmond this past week end. Lanny was playing a new, left handed, Fletcher tenor and his wife, a baritone uke. We had a very nice time untill Lanny got stung by a bee on his lower lip while sipping a libation.

----------


## Dolamon

This one just appeared on Youse Tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_hEG...em-uploademail I have no idea if this will be loadable as - it is ahead of the search engine at this time. I may need to update this at a later time. 

It looks as if he may be playing a steel strung Baritone Uke in this but ... I don't know.

----------


## Beanzy

Following up a link in another thread I came across this one of Nancy Hamilton

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is a one you don't see too often: a L-Century tenor.

----------

Charles E., 

Ed Goist

----------


## Seonachan

Here's a new video by a new group from Nova Scotia called Dark for Dark. A unique and lovely arrangement that I find totally mesmerizing.

----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E., 

Ed Goist

----------


## Jim Garber

I never heard of this tenor guitar player, tho I have heard of Gene Austin -- Otto "Coco" Hemiel, but he swings pretty well on After You've Gone a clip from the movie "Sadie McKee". The other two just have sound files and static photos. Then again, after looking at this, I am not 100% sure if he was actually playing, tho it looks that way. Some posted on the youtube posting that Eddie Lang was the guitarist.

----------

Charles E., 

delsbrother

----------


## delsbrother

_"That's great. Now play something hot."_

Is that a tenor version of the L1? What would that be, TG-1?

Definitely some Lang-ish licks in those other clips..

----------


## Michael Eck

I'm not doing anything fancy in this one, just strumming, but it shows my Epiphone Blackstone archtop (probably 1949-50) in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RoEt2lvyeE

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Beanzy

Here's Charlotte Carrivick playing her new Tenor Guitar by Bryn Munford

----------


## Dolamon

Royal Garden Trio - These guys have been mentioned here before ... After watching the Chenille Sisters on PBS Backstage pass (The back up group is in the first half of the program), I blundered into this (How Deep is the Ocean) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULSSIWvK3mk and got wowed by the clean rhythm playing. The tenor player also plays sax and clarinet (but that doesn't make him a bad guy). 

Their version of Minor Swing is pretty nifty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULSSIWvK3mk The cello in a trio is heady stuff. 

Enjoy

----------


## mandotim1955

> Here is a one you don't see too often: a L-Century tenor.


Oddly enough, I was browsing around Denmark Street, London the other day, and one of the vintage instrument shops had a Gibson Century model tenor for sale, exactly like the one in Jim's picture. Nice instrument, in 'collector' condition, but I would feel uncomfortable gigging with a piece of history like that. Oh; and it was really, really expensive!

----------


## pfox14



----------


## stanley_pope

The Kingston Trio member Nick Raynolds played Tenor Guitar
http://www.youtube.com/v/zxLz9hyeFAA...uds&autoplay=1

Stan

----------


## ambrosepottie

Nick Reynolds played in Chicago tuning DGBE. Often capoed way up there, in this case I think 7th fret. Which would be the D tuning for a soprano ukulele. D tuning being the more popular tuning mid 20th century. So he's playing a big steel stringed uke...

----------


## Beanzy

Larry Dodd on Tenor Guitar and Athens Abell on Tenor Banjo. 
It's just a tiny teaser clip of something they're prepping for an August show.
www.facebook.com/v/10200193775517435

In this cracking video you get a few glimpses of another TG from about 1:36 on.

----------


## ambrosepottie

> Larry Dodd on Tenor Guitar and Athens Abell on Tenor Banjo. 
> It's just a tiny teaser clip of something they're prepping for an August show.
> www.facebook.com/v/10200193775517435
> 
> In this cracking video you get a few glimpses of another TG from about 1:36 on.


Nice tune and great recording.The instrument in question is a Harmony Baritone ukulele. If you pause the video towards the end you can see that it's set up for re-entrant tuning as well as the top and bottom strings are thinner than the middle strings. I have one of these and sometimes tune it like a tenor guitar in C. Aquila has a string set for this tuning. It sounds great.

----------


## Jim Garber

> In this cracking video you get a few glimpses of another TG from about 1:36 on.


I love that video but I think the tenor guitar is only there as a prop like those wonderful vintage microphones. The guy was playing it with his thumb -- no competition to the large brass backup.

----------


## Michael Eck

That's not a TG. It's a Harmony baritone uke.

----------


## Beanzy

Spot on Ambrosepottie I'd only watched it go by in the vid and wouldn't know a baritone uke from a mule................ I'd assumed he's the tenor banjo player and it was a TG.
Here's a frame grab and crop from the vid for anyone who's keen.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

> The Kingston Trio member Nick Raynolds played Tenor Guitar
> http://www.youtube.com/v/zxLz9hyeFAA...uds&autoplay=1
> 
> Stan


Bob Shane of the Kingston Trio also played tenor and ukulele before taking up six-string.  Although Nick had a Martin 0-18T signature model in his honor, on the earliest recordings, he actually used a 0-17T all-mahogany.  The same model was played by Rabon Delmore of the Delmore Brothers.

----------


## Beanzy

Following a name mentioned by Aron Embry in an NPR show posted by Ed Goist I followed up Diana Jones who he says does all her music on tenor guitar (called Rosebud)


She does play 6 string guitar too, but he I think means her writing/composing or something like that.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FL Dawg

----------


## Charles E.

Thats nice, a unique voice. She is playing a sixstring in 90% the featured video on her website. There are at least two or three tenors in the room though.

----------


## billhay4

What Charles said.
Bill
PS. I've pursued this theme a bit and looked at a number of her videos. Very few tenor sightings in them.

----------


## Beanzy

There's some nice stuff on her FB page which should give you more of an insight into her work.




Checking out some of her track credits when playing with other people she seems to be listed as TG, but if she had Aron Embry playing for her recently I suppose she'd be unlikely to double up on that.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## wistah

Do you guys know Heather Maloney?  She plays tenor guitar on some of her songs.  I found a picture of her holding a blueridge tenor quite by accident while scoping out tickets for a different show at the Bull Run restaurant in Shirley, MA.  I've since checked out her music and think she is a great songwriter and performer.  She has a new album coming out in March.





http://www.heathermaloney.com/

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## FL Dawg

> 


Now there's a vision of loveliness!

Looks like a late 30's Gibson TG-00. Just about the best tenor flat top you can get with that full size body.

----------


## Charles E.

Hoagy Carmichael in To Have and Have Not, with Bogey and Bacall. The guy right behind Hoagy is playing tenor, he plays mandolin later on in the film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C1vJ2Z8aI0

----------

bruce.b, 

Rodney Riley, 

wistah

----------


## Charles E.

Really, no one thought this was cool?

----------


## Beanzy

Got to give the people the eye candy to lure them in Charles  :Wink: 



("go advanced" click on the mini YouTube icon and add just the code. this one would be; 9C1vJ2Z8aI0  )

As for the vid I've an ex (still good friends) who looked like Lauren Bacall so it's always a bit unnerving watching her in movies.  :Smile:  Schmokin' though

----------

bruce.b

----------


## Charles E.

Thank you. I needed that.

----------


## Dolamon

This came as a surprise when I looked up Pete Martin on Youse Tube ... Pete isn't in this particular cut but - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZGvTunaLCU An interesting take on Texas Swing. I don't recall seeing this on this particular thread. 

I hadn't seen this before and wish I knew how to imbed the video in the posting. Sorry - only a link however, if the page comes out right there are five or six other Tenor sightings on the page. So it isn't all bad. 

Dion

----------

Beanzy, 

djweiss

----------


## Charles E.

That is pretty cool.

----------


## ambrosepottie

Delightfully weird.

----------


## Charles E.

Eddi Condon playing a unique plectrem guitar in 1929...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSbryXNLZY

----------

JLMyers

----------


## MdJ

> Eddi Condon playing a unique plectrem guitar in 1929...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSbryXNLZY


Absolutely great clip!

I believe that he might be playing a vega 'tenor lute mandocello' 

One was sold at folkways music recently  - here is their description:

_1920 Vega 403 Mandocello
Serial # 37926. Imagine plucking the strings of a piano with a guitar pick. Thats about as close as well be able to take you in our efforts to describe the tone of this cylinder-back Vega Lute Mandocello. These interesting instruments were built in the late 1910s into the mid 1920s by the Vega Company of Boston. The light build, folded flat top, and extra air volume afforded by the backs rump add up to an airy and resonant voice, with notes that sustain forever. Its a very difficult instrument set down. The cello features a guitar-sized neck and body, with 26 scale, 1-9/16 nut, and 14.5 width across its lower bout. Spruce top, figured maple back and sides, inlaid celluloid pickguard, rosewood fingerboad and Waverley strip tuners. Crack-free body, however there is one cracked and repaired top brace. Tailpeice and bridge appear to be replacements, finish is intact but shows areas of wear. Neck has some relief but not too much, and set up is quite comfortable. Some top deflection is visible between the bridge and tailpiece and again on the pickguard. These are rare instruments, and finding one thats crack-free and playable is hard to do.
With original hardshell case_

And a Lores  pic



All the best,

MdJ

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

[YOUTUBE[/YOUTUBE]

I have posted this before, Red Makinzie and his Mound City Blue Blowers, with two of the Vega tenors...

----------

bruce.b, 

Jim Garber, 

MdJ

----------


## Tom Liston

20's/30's swing band I play with occasionally. New Republic Tenor

----------


## pfox14



----------


## goaty76

Paul, cool instrument but I believe that is a mandocello. Not a tenor guitar. However it is offered by Players Vintage Instruments which has a great collection of tenors. 

Phil

----------


## Beanzy

Adelaide Louise Hall circa 1928



Think it's another Uke though & not sure about the ergonomics Adelaide  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Charles E.

Adelaide is looking good. Looks like she is playing a Martin style 5 tenor.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Beanzy

Another one, with Charlotte C onher Bryn Munford Tenor

----------


## Earle Ford

A couple videos of me playing my old Gold Tone Tenor. Now I'm playing on a custom made Dell'Arte Tenor modeled after Django's guitar. I love it! My mind naturally thinks in fifths so I find it easier than regular Guitar but I prefer to tune down an octave from a Mandolin instead of a fifth which is true tenor tuning. I don't meet too many people who play tenor's in 5ths.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfBVgDUc4GE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g7DxA1eczA

----------

Beanzy

----------


## rowbear

The Three Little Bops cookin' at the Straw House, circa 1958. Dig that crazy lute!



Video here.

----------

Beanzy

----------


## mrmando

Here's Karin Bergquist of Over the Rhine in a publicity shot for the band's latest album. Couldn't find any performance shots with this instrument, but it looks stage-ready.

----------


## Charles E.

Some good blues but at eight min. is a National Triolian tenor guitar player and an oildrum bass. Cool stuff, not sure who the guitar player is.

----------


## Charles E.

Here it is...

----------

Irénée

----------


## Charles E.

> Here's Karin Bergquist of Over the Rhine in a publicity shot for the band's latest album. Couldn't find any performance shots with this instrument, but it looks stage-ready.


Her friend in the hat does not look very happy.

----------


## rowbear

> Her friend in the hat does not look very happy.


Nor does she. Maybe the photographer was sporting an "I Love Heavy Metal" neck tie.

Ooooh... in-dig-na-tion.

----------


## MartinTaylor

Here's Mike McCarthy playing his Tenor for the first time live. It was only finished being built 24 hrs earlier. Sounded great!

----------

Beanzy

----------


## kmmando

Two tenors and a mandolin - mine

----------

cayuga red, 

Irénée

----------


## Charles E.

Nice trio Kevin. How does the tone of the single cone compare to the tri cone?

----------


## cb56

Just purchased my first tenor. Should be arriving later this week.
I'm coming to tenor by way of ukulele so I'll probably tune DGBE and capo 5th fret. At least to start out.

Probably look for an acoustic tenor at some time also.

----------


## ambrosepottie

> Here it is...


Anyone else notice the first guy in this video who may or may not be Blind Connie Williams does a few bottleneck licks....without a slide. Incredible playing and singing.

----------


## Charles E.

He does have a slide, it is a short glass ring on his pinky.

----------


## rowbear

Merry Christmas everybody. All the best in the year to come.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## mrmando

> Some good blues but at eight min. is a National Triolian tenor guitar player and an oildrum bass. Cool stuff, not sure who the guitar player is.


It's Charlie Burse of the Memphis Jug Band; the bass player is Will Shade. Here's a longer version of the same film clip with an introduction.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## mrmando

> Nor does she. Maybe the photographer was sporting an "I Love Heavy Metal" neck tie.
> 
> Ooooh... in-dig-na-tion.


He's saying: Maybe that G chord shouldn't have an open C in the bass. She's saying: Too late, bub, we already pressed the CDs. That is Karin's husband, Linford, and I'm sure they both have plenty to be happy about, but who knows, maybe one of their dogs was sick that day. The photo captures their style of brooding Americana quite well, methinks. One of my longtime favorite bands.

----------


## MdJ

Great clip mr mando !  Many thanks for posting the whole thing.

That sure looks and sounds to me  like a plectrum scale guitar rather than a tenor........makes it even more interesting to me if it is.... 

All the best

MdJ

----------


## rowbear

> That sure looks and sounds to me like a plectrum scale guitar rather than a tenor.


At first glance it looks long enough to be a plectrum, but after comparing it to the Style 1 National plectrum at Notecannons I'm not so sure. The site is written in frames so I can't give a direct link but scroll the left hand menu to Plectrum Guitars to have a look. Then compare it to the '31 Style 3 under Tenor Guitars - it seems closer in length and fret markers to what C. Burse is playing.

Pretty remarkable collection at Notecannons ain't it?

----------


## mando.player



----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E., 

jmkatcher, 

mandogerry

----------


## jfonner

Kentucky Graham plays in a great "old-time" band in Cincinnati called Jake Speed & the Freddies. They were a featured band the last time Garrison Keillor did the Prairie Home Companion show in Cincinnati. I "discovered" the tenor guitar watching Kentucky Graham - I have a 1931 Gibson TB-1 banjo and made the connection to the tenor guitar when I realized he was only playing four strings. I now own a 1967 O-18T Martin, 1947 Harmony H-1215 archtop, 1952 H-929 Harmony flattop and a 2008 Blueridge BR-40T. Who needs 6?

----------


## kmmando

Hi Charles, here's some clips of the instruments.
the single cone is more mid/bass honky than the treble rich and more complex tricone. I like them both equally though I play the tricone more.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## jfonner

This is a publicity picture of the Delmore Brothers, country ("hillbilly") music pioneers, from the 1940's. Rabon Delmore played a Martin o-18T throughout their perfoming career which spanned from the 1930's to the 50's. The Delmore's were early stars on the Grand Ol' Opry and toured & recorded extensively with legends like Uncle Dave Macon, Grandpa Jones, Merle Travis and gave mandogiant, Bill Monroe, an early break in his career.

----------


## cb56

My crew

----------


## Beanzy

Anyone know what to call the pear-shaped Tenor guitar being played here?

----------


## Charles E.

It looks to be a "Washburn" tenor guitar, made by Lyon and Healy, circa 1925. Great video!

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Masterbilt

> 


Nice! Karin Bergquist's tenor guitar is a c. 1932 Epiphone Beverly - flat top with f-holes. 

Felix

----------

billhay4

----------


## Beanzy

A post of a L&H mandolin for sale by Trevor at Tamco prompted me to look up Bill Yohey (ace country fiddler, mandolin, banjo and it turns out a tenor guitar player of note)

and a link to Trevor's pic...

----------

Charles E.

----------


## KLR

> That is a plectrum guitar, longer neck and different tuning, more like a 5 string scale without the fifth string. 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Plectrum guitars played a similar role for plectrum banjo players in this period as the tenor guitar, but they were less common. One of the best known plectrum guitarists from the Jazz Age was Eddie Condon, who started out on banjo in the 1920s and then switched to a Gibson L7 plectrum guitar in the 1930s and stayed with it all his musical life up to the 1960s.


Was thumbing through Eddie's Scrapbook of Jazz and noticed one pic of him with this cutaway plec guitar:



All of the other pics in the book are of him with the Gibson.

----------

JLMyers

----------


## Beanzy

Diana Jones again.........

----------

GKWilson

----------


## GKWilson

I didn't know Brian played Tenor.

----------

Charles E., 

Dolamon, 

MdJ

----------


## GKWilson

This video is from last years Gathering of Tenors in Astoria Oregon.
That's coming up again in a few weeks. If your in the area it's a lot of fun
and work shops also. [the work shops are fun too]
Brian's 'River of the West' mandolin camp is just upstream and is the same weekend.
So, I'm not sure where I'll be. Wanted to do both. But……
 Gary

----------


## MdJ

I was there, he killed....

Not sure if its true, but after the show someone told me that Brian  borrowed that blueridge from someone at the gathering right before he went on.... If true,  he was performing on an unfamiliar instrument - Making the evident virtuosity of his set even  more impressive...

Best 

MdJ

----------


## Philippe Bony

Madison Violet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62c1s...&feature=share

----------

Charles E., 

GKWilson, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

When supplying pickups, I always encourage photos / videos etc. and here`s one that arrived in my inbox that I think is too nice not to share.
Made by UK luthier Jim Claridge, this tenor features Sapele construction with centre block like a 335. The wrap around bridge is modified from a bass guitar unit.....

----------

Beanzy, 

Tom Wright

----------


## Seonachan

This was posted in the mandolin forum, but it belongs here:





And I haven't seen this posted yet either:

----------

Beanzy, 

bruce.b, 

delsbrother, 

Dolamon, 

GKWilson, 

gretschbigsby, 

jmkatcher, 

Michael Wolf, 

SincereCorgi

----------


## Charles E.

Great stuff! That lady peeping through the window kind of creeped me out though.

----------


## FL Dawg

Martin tenor on the Today Show yesterday. Birdy plays Tee Shirt.

http://www.today.com/toyotaconcertse...day-2D79745000

----------


## Seonachan

> Great stuff! That lady peeping through the window kind of creeped me out though.


According to the description, it's from a movie called _Son of Ingagi_, "the first science fiction-horror film to feature an all-black cast." Looks like good bad movie fun.

----------


## kmmando

Lovely tones in this G tuning
Its long since sold, no interest implied ...
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...4310F9FC577410

----------


## Jim Garber

> Lovely tones in this G tuning
> Its long since sold, no interest implied ...
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...4310F9FC577410


I don't see any video. Your link seems to go to a generic Bing video search page.

----------


## Charles E.

Charlie Poole Jr. and the Swing Billies, recorded in Charlotte NC.

----------

Mark Wilson, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## delsbrother

This thread needs some _Violao Tenor_ in it..




..and another one with a modern (Dynamico!) twist:




I can't tell - are they playing in an airport queue or something? I guess that would qualify as a _sighting_..

----------

bruce.b, 

Irénée

----------


## jfonner

Karin's got an Epiphone Beverly, probably from the 1930's. I just found one just like it (without the pickguard) in an online auction - serial number dated mine to 1933. Photo to follow. I've been listening to OTR for many years but didn't know she played TG - great band!  Thanks Mr. Mando for the original post!




> Here's Karin Bergquist of Over the Rhine in a publicity shot for the band's latest album. Couldn't find any performance shots with this instrument, but it looks stage-ready.

----------


## jfonner

Here's mine. Flat spruce top and mahogany sides & arched-back were refinished to darker stain and it only has one of the original 2-on-a-plate tuners. Other two tuners were replaced with individual Grover open back geared tuners. Otherwise, I think it's all original. I worked with a local mando-luthier to reglue the ends of the X bracing near the bottoms of the sound holes.  Nice action and straight & narrow (9/8" at the nut) neck make it fun to play. Currently in CGDA but may switch to GDBE for a try.




> Karin's got an Epiphone Beverly, probably from the 1930's. I just found one just like it (without the pickguard) in an online auction - serial number dated mine to 1933. Photo to follow. I've been listening to OTR for many years but didn't know she played TG - great band!  Thanks Mr. Mando for the original post!

----------


## rowbear

Confessions of Robert Crumb, with his wife Aline Crumb on tenor guitar. (roughly 50 seconds in)

----------

Beanzy, 

Dolamon, 

GKWilson, 

SincereCorgi

----------


## jfonner

Ever wonder why vintage tenor guitars are so rare? Here's the guy to blame!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010aaw1Ajo0

----------

ambrosepottie, 

GKWilson

----------


## rowbear

Charlie Daniels plays a Republic Highway 49 tenor resonator guitar. http://republicguitars.com/artists/

----------

GKWilson

----------


## GKWilson

Wouldn't want charlie to 'Kabonnng' me with that. :Grin: 
Gary

----------


## Jim Garber

I didn't  see this video posted in this thread. You can barely hear the guitar but greta music anyway...

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## delsbrother

That thing is huge! Plectrum, based off an L5? Or bigger?

----------


## GKWilson

Never get a great look at it, but my guess would be a Gibson TG 50.
They made a few of those with f holes. I've only seen them with dot markers though.
Condon was a banjo player so it probably was a plectrum neck.
Our fellow Cafe'r E Z Marc has a TG 50 w/f holes. Maybe if he reads this he can help us out.
Gary

----------


## Seonachan

> Do you guys know Heather Maloney?  She plays tenor guitar on some of her songs.  I found a picture of her holding a blueridge tenor quite by accident while scoping out tickets for a different show at the Bull Run restaurant in Shirley, MA.  I've since checked out her music and think she is a great songwriter and performer.  She has a new album coming out in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heathermaloney.com/


I watched a few of her videos - good stuff!

----------

Beanzy, 

bigbendhiker, 

Dobe, 

Ed Goist, 

GKWilson, 

wistah

----------


## Charles E.

Here is a better photo of Eddie Condon's guitar. He did play Plectrum, looks like maybe an L-12?
Eddie never played a solo, he was strictly rhythm. One of his great talents was managing to assemble great Jazz musicians and get them on stage or into the recording studio at the same time.

----------

Ed Goist, 

JLMyers

----------


## Ed Goist

Eastwood Warren Ellis Signature Tenor guitar sighting courtesy of Eleanor Whitmore of The Mastersons.

----------


## Mteresko

Saw this at Players Vintage instruments and had to share it. Awesome guitar!

----------

Beanzy, 

Ed Goist, 

GKWilson, 

Irénée, 

wistah

----------


## kmmando



----------

GKWilson

----------


## Ed Goist

Here is Rebecca Lovell of Larkin Poe on a '59 Martin Tenor (O17T?) with an instrumental cover of Jim Croce's _"Time In a Bottle"_.

From the Larkin Poe Facebook page:
_Meet "Little Baby"! A 1959 Martin Tenor guitar that I found at Norman's Rare Guitars out in Los Angeles. Goofy young love calls for a Jim Croce jam. (For the guitar-heads out there: the tenor is tuned in open A)._

----------

bruce.b, 

Charles E., 

GKWilson, 

Londy

----------


## fox

Here is one, any idea on the model?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG6HKnM8FFc

----------


## Seonachan

Looks like an Aria.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## kmmando

cranking out a few sets on the old National tricone tenor ....

----------


## bruce.b

Not sure if this one has been posted yet. I like Taarka a lot, particularly this lineup with cello and upright bass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stM35peY4mU

----------

Beanzy, 

MdJ

----------


## Beanzy

Here's Maz O'Connor wih her tenor guitar;



and just for her voice (not TG) a lovely song of her's "Derby Day"


and The Grey Selkie of Suleskerry (Ashbury TG in the foreground)

----------


## ambrosepottie

Bansitar!!! I want one. Left-handed.

----------


## hammer40

> Here is one, any idea on the model?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG6HKnM8FFc


Looks to be an Aria AF tenor guitar.

----------


## Dolamon

I haven't seen (noticed) this one posted here before www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQMRskHg-BYTo my knowledge, this is the first time I've seen Jerry Thomasson in a video and he is solid. But then, so is the rest of the band. (While he's not in the spotlight, his rhythm playing is as good as it gets.)  Sorry - I tried posting this as an active video in situ, thanks to all the remarkable directions I've received. ... this is what worked for me.

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## fox



----------

Dolamon, 

GKWilson

----------


## Chip Stewart

> 


Is that an 8 string ukele?  I recognize the bass and tenor guitar (left and right), and I'm pretty sure the smaller, 4 string instrument is a ukele.  I'm confused by the small, 8 string instrument though.

----------


## Charles E.

Looks like it could be a Tiple. Originally from South America and made, in this country by Martin, Lyon and Healy among others.

----------


## MdJ

Eddie Peabody - love this pic

i do believe that is a Vega plectrum solid body guitar he is holding - a very similar Vega  tenor scale instrument was sold in the bay area a few years back.

Moistly

MdJ

----------

JLMyers, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Charles E.

It looks like the guitar has six tuners at the head stock, but it is a four string neck, Did he have double courses on two of the strings?

----------


## MdJ

I found this on his sons website - apparently he invented the banjoline - more famously produced by Rickenbacker.
_
This is a photo of the first electric banjoline prototype manufactured by the Vega Company circa the mid-1950s.  My father and the producers at Dot Records wanted a different sound for the albums he was producing.  This instrument was used in the production of six of the thirteen albums he recorded for the Dot label.  Again, there are six strings, an octave fourth, a monotone third, and single first and second, along with two magnetic pickups and a vibrato arm._

And another pic of the vega



More info here

http://george-peabody.blogspot.com/2012/01/eddie-peabody-collection.html

Moistly

MdJ

----------

Charles E.

----------


## MdJ

And here is youtube transfer of a vinyl recording of eddie demonstrating the banjoline.

http://youtu.be/nWYbYBE6LLw

Thanks to Jim Bottroff- very cool.

----------


## fox



----------


## Beanzy

I'm not sure how to embed a Facebook video but here's a Show Of Hands video of 'Roots' featuring Steve Knightley on tenor guitar (Phil Beer on mandolin and Miranda Sykes on bass)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153164165539098

----------


## bassthumper

try youtube

----------


## fox

I have seen Show of Hands 5-6 times in my home town, never noticed a tenor guitar before but the last time was probably 15 years ago!

----------


## PT66

I like the sound of this group. Checked out a few more of their videos on you tube. Does anyone know what the tenor ukulele size instrument the guy on the left plays part of the time? The chord shapes don't look familier.

----------


## Seonachan

Cajun tenor!

----------

billhay4, 

Capt. E, 

dburtnett, 

GKWilson, 

MdJ

----------


## Beanzy

From Bruce Molsky's FB post;
Marine Powlart playing with Bruce Molsky at Woods Camp

----------


## Charles E.

Red McKenzie and his Mound City Blue Blowers with a very unusual large bodied tenor guitar...



The tenor is shown very well at about 3:05, I have no idea who made it.

----------

MdJ

----------


## Charles E.

A repost of Red Mckinzie and the Mound City Blue Blowers with two early Vega tenor guitars......





Actually, one is a plectrum ( the one on the left ) and the other is a tenor.

----------

MdJ

----------


## Beanzy

Homenagem ao violão tenor

----------

Dolamon

----------


## Beanzy

And another; Pedro Ramos

----------


## Beanzy

And while on my Choro with violao tenor kick here are a few other clips








I think this could be a rich seam to mine for examples, players and even sources of instruments;

----------


## delsbrother

Most of those have been posted before, on various violao tenor threads.. (as well as - I believe - this one!) But some have not; thanks!

----------


## Jim Garber

Eoin: Do you (or anyone else) have any clue to what tuning they are using for the tenor in choro? It sounds like octave mandolin tuning which would make sense given the strong role of bandolimin this music

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Eoin: Do you (or anyone else) have any clue to what tuning they are using for the tenor in choro? It sounds like octave mandolin tuning which would make sense given the strong role of bandolimin this music


As far as I know they use CGDA. For example "Ginga do Mane" is intended for CGDA. My impression is that most of the tenor guitars I hear in Choro do sound quite high compared to octave mandolin, which also speaks for CGDA.

----------


## Beanzy

Yep the comments I've read on some Choro forums and under some of the YouTube stuff all seem to be CGDA tuned. It seems to be fairly well established within the Choro genre, ftting really well between the cavaquinho and the violão.
http://choro-music.blogspot.co.uk/20...-dinamico.html Has some cool background info from " Jo" including;

"According to several sources, Garoto (Anibal Augusto Sardinha, 1915-55) introduced the tenor guitar in Brazil. Garoto had acquired a Triolian metal body 4 string tenor guitar similar to the one shown above, manufactured by the American National Instruments company, in 1933, but he was later to use a Brasilian made instrument of the same 'family', for which he is best known from numerous recordings during the 1930s and throughout his career, the Del Vechio tenor dinãmico."

Keeping with the sightings theme of the thread
Mentioned in the blog are DelVeccio instruments who make both the acoustic version and dinamico type

----------


## Beanzy

Apparently it featured quite heavily in the tours and concerts of the Bando Da Lua Boys with Carmen Miranda so there seem to be a good few videos up on YouTube with Álvaro Brochado Hilsdorf who renamed himself ÁLVARO DO VIOLÃO TENOR 

Here are a few of the many examples I've found;







There are stacks of them but I don't want to turn the thread into all Choro tenor guitar sightings, but I think it's interesting how present it was& is again in Choro so it's worth highlighting a bit.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> I like the sound of this group. Checked out a few more of their videos on you tube. Does anyone know what the tenor ukulele size instrument the guy on the left plays part of the time? The chord shapes don't look familier.


Steve Knightley uses a Cuatro - and like his tenor guitar it's built (like all his other instruments) by David Oddy & Son. He has said what the tuning is but I can't recall it - though I'm fairly sure there's an F#. Yes, you're right - it's not Uke tuning. 
He uses it on a tune called Reynardine 



apologies if that's in the link you were responding to..

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## whatitis

Sorry...couldn't help it.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

A Tiny Grimes tune I have not heard before along with some cool photo's.....

----------

Beanzy, 

Dolamon

----------


## fox

I have posted this before on another thread but here is Gerry O Conner (an extremely accomplished tenor banjo player) playing his tenor guitar!

----------

billhay4

----------


## Charles E.

Playing with some friends a couple of weeks ago, we sang the Roger Miller song "King of The Road". When I looked it up on youtube I noticed a tenor guitar headstock in the lower left of the album cover. I have no idea what it could be, perhaps a custom Martin?

----------


## Jim Garber

Not sure. Yes could be a tenor guitar or a uke but, unless it is a custom as you say, I looked at a bunch of Martin tenor guitars and none has a dot on the third fret. Also, hard to tell but I think the Martin headstock flares out more than the one on that album cover.

----------


## Charles E.

Hey Jim, nice to hear from you. I agree now that it is not a Martin headstock.

----------


## Mark Wilson

Different kinda sighting but happens to be one I've not seen before:

Breedlove Revival Tenor Guitar on Craigslist

----------


## hammer40

I came across this video on Rig Rundown on YouTube, you have to skip forward to 7:13 for the tenor guitar.

Counting Crows' Dave Bryson. I don't know how to embed so I have a link only.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OV5BoOnvfhQ

----------


## Dolamon

Isaac Eicher is listed on The Cafe, Jazz section but this is a bit different for him 

    He's playing a four string hollow body cut away Mandola on a bunch of cuts with his trio. 

There are also a series of videos with him as a member of Mischievious Swing where he is on acoustic Mandolin - remarkable playing on any of his cuts. I suppose it might be a rhetorical, philosophical question but ... is this a short scale tenor or a four string mandola? Enquiring minds and all that ...

----------


## Mark Wilson

Opening credit says electric mandola.  Very cool imo. Thx!  I would love to play one.

----------


## bbalsley

I have a couple of tenors. This Dobro is from 1935; purchased it from Gruhn's. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...p?albumid=1872

----------


## Tom Liston

Been getting some good mileage in on my Republic Tenor
(Feel free to photoshop in some hair)

----------

Ironhead

----------


## Charles E.

A cool film of Tiny Grimes with Art Tatum and Slam Stewart........

----------

Beanzy, 

Dolamon, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Charles E.

Double post

----------


## Charles E.

More Hoosier Hot Shots.........





I just love these guy's.

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Charles E.

Spike Jones.......





More of a prop then anything, the bridge is missing!

----------


## lucho

here my 4 tenors...... OT-18 and AVN1 tenor guitars ... the others 2 tenor banjoes.

----------


## dburtnett

This is lovely...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vwIPFgSaJp4

----------

Charles E., 

Dolamon, 

noah finn

----------


## billhay4

Yes it was.
Thanks,
Bill

----------


## Charles E.

Scatman Crothers was a great tenor player and singer-actor- voice over artist. I found a film about him on youtube  by No Small Parts (No. 3), I can not post a link here because of mature content but it is worth looking up. He had led quite a life. Lots of music and nice shots of his Martin 0-17 style 5 tenor.  I think he might have used Baritone Uke tuning by the chord shapes he used.

----------


## Seonachan

Yes it's tuned F-Bb-D-G in that video iirc.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Rob Meyer

I attended SERFA’s annual meeting this past weekend and had the pleasure of seeing Lowell Levinger perform at several showcases with the pictured 5 string tenor guitar. A quick search revealed that it was custom made for him by Corrado Giacomel of Genova, Italy. Lovely performance and instrument.

----------

fox

----------


## Chip Stewart

The Mastersons singing "Birds Fly South".  The Eastwood Warren Ellis Tenor really sings on this tune.

----------

bruce.b, 

Ted Eschliman

----------


## whatitis

Willy Tea Taylor at Pickin' In The Pasture festival in Rockingham, VT

----------

MsRutaRutabaga

----------


## JakeSnider

https://youtu.be/5VSqqav5e6I

Dhani Harrison - GAP commercial

----------


## whatitis

I had the pleasure of chatting with this gentleman at a music festival. I love his style.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8t6kB4Ha8w

----------

bigbendhiker

----------


## Beanzy

Maz O'Connor in the BBC Radio 3 studios (18th Nov '16) playing songs from her Sweet Liberties album

----------


## JLMyers

> 


Great shot of Eddie Condon with his Gibson PLECTRUM archtop. Note the longer scale and more frets. Like Eddie, I'm a plectrum banjoist who didn't want to learn a new tuning...I play a Vega C-66 plectrum archtop.

----------


## dburtnett

There is a Kalamazoo KTG-11 for sale on the Reverb website that just dropped in asking price. I've got no interest or relationship to this guitar, but my buddy has one of these that is so freakin' sweet I thought I'd post a "heads up". If I wasn't embarrassingly stocked with tenors I'd be on this one in a heartbeat.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Maz O'Connor in the BBC Radio 3 studios (18th Nov '16) playing songs from her Sweet Liberties album


she's great  :Smile:  was on the bill at Purbeck with us last year  :Smile:

----------


## Reinhardt

Heres a a photo of me and me Gibson with a snake I was trying to use as a capo!! Didnt quite work out as expected. kept changing keys in the middle of songs!! Back to the drawing board.

John

----------

fox, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Cary Fagan

Came across this photo on ebay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Photo...sAAOSwnHZYdw6d

----------


## Charles E.

I just found this band by accident.....




The cello is fantastic. The tenor player appears to have the same model that Eddie Condon played.

----------

Beanzy, 

billhay4, 

blacktop, 

bruce.b

----------


## Cary Fagan

photo up on ebay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-1950s...MAAOSw32lYvLcZ

----------

fox, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Seonachan

Trevor Healy electric tenor, just built for singer-songwriter Heather Maloney. I got to play this when it was finished - amazing guitar all around. More pics and a short vid (of me unfortunately) on Trevor's Instagram page

----------

fox

----------


## fox

This guy has a few tenor vids....

----------

billhay4, 

bruce.b, 

Charles E., 

Cornfield, 

Simon DS

----------


## Chip Stewart

A picture of me performing with my band Sheff Stew on my Warren Ellis 2P electric tenor guitar.

----------

fox

----------


## Charles E.

The gentleman directly behind Carmen Miranda is playing a National Triolian or Duolin with a banjo style head stock.........

----------


## Charles E.

I was on youtube looking for some jug band music and came across The Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band.  I had never heard of them but noticed one member playing an engraved tenor guitar. Shows up at :0.14.  

If anybody knows the story on these guys please share some info, they look like a lot of fun back in the day.

----------


## Michael Wolf

[QUOTE=Charles E.;1575719]The gentleman directly behind Carmen Miranda is playing a National Triolian or Duolin with a banjo style head stock.........

I think the gentleman behind her with the National Tenor is Garoto.

----------


## Charles E.

Michael, thank you for the info. When I read your post, I thought " what the heck is Garoto?" After a search I found out that indeed he was a member of her band and was very well known in Brazil.

----------


## Ptarmigan

The Fletcher Tenor Guitar!







& here's another video I found of a Tenortone:




Jamie Dougan's website:
*Fletcher Tenor Guitar*

Cheers,
Dick

----------


## Dolamon

Christopher Fonda on Tenor, doing a Cab Calloway tune with some Slim Galliard and Scatman Crothers thrown in  ... 



There's a few of his Videos on You Tube, seems to have a small following and is a member of a band, but I have no idea where he's from or the name of the group. Anyone aware of his background?

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Capt. E

How about my new (old) Stromberg-Voisinet.  Strung and tuned Irish tuning.

----------


## ombudsman

> I was on youtube looking for some jug band music and came across The Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band.  I had never heard of them but noticed one member playing an engraved tenor guitar. Shows up at :0.14.  
> 
> If anybody knows the story on these guys please share some info, they look like a lot of fun back in the day.


The most info I have seen on them is on the below page; Australian hippies doing fun old timey material. I've had the US version of "Smoke Dreams" for years and I think I have the 7" as well. I picked them up because I collect the ESP-Disk label which was an important tributary of free jazz and also some folk/psych/other stuff. 

Some of the other folky oddball titles on this label that you might like if you like this are an album by Emerson's Old Timey Custard Suckin Band,  a couple of Ed Askew albums (tiple and vocals mostly), Sea Chanteys by Ed Killen, albums by Jerry Moore (excellent) and Randy Burns,  and Mij the Yodeling Astrologer. You may already be familiar with the early Fugs, Holy Modal Rounders, and Pearls Before Swine albums. 

http://www.milesago.com/artists/matchbox.htm

----------


## stevep21

My friend Wally Furst doubling on his Gibson TG-50 tenor guitar fitted with a DeArmond detachable pick up playing Farewell Blues in the Braben Jenner Hot Five based in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia:
https://youtu.be/4PEA17wikt8

----------

derbex

----------


## Seonachan

The Halifax, Nova Scotia library network was just given 150 musical instruments to lend out to patrons, and Joel Plaskett was on hand for the opening ceremony, where he donated one of his tenor guitars. Full CBC story with pics and video clip is here, or click below for just the video (can't figure out how to embed):

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1274756675884/



On a related note, I went in to the Halifax Folklore Center (a musical instrument shop) and asked if they had any tenors, and the guy said they get them occasionally but they don't stay long. "It's all Joel Plaskett's fault."

----------

billhay4, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Cornfield

> The Halifax, Nova Scotia library network was just given 150 musical instruments to lend out to patrons, and Joel Plaskett was on hand for the opening ceremony, where he donated one of his tenor guitars. Full CBC story with pics and video clip is here, or click below for just the video (can't figure out how to embed):
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1274756675884/
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note, I went in to the Halifax Folklore Center (a musical instrument shop) and asked if they had any tenors, and the guy said they get them occasionally but they don't stay long. "It's all Joel Plaskett's fault."


Thanks for posting this. I like his sound

----------


## TcheddyG

The guitar Eddy Davis is playing was Eddie Condons last plectrum guitar (Condon only played plectrum). The guitar has Eddies name on the tailpiece. The photo is taken on the steps of the building that they both lived in the same building on Washington Square north. Eddie Condons eldest daughter still lives there, shes paying pre-war rent on a 7 bedroom apartment off of Washington Square Park. Eddy Davis apartment is on the top floor (he sublet it to another musician). There are still residents living in the building who remember Condon stumbling in after door falling into the walls because he was so drunk. Trivia buffs take note: Mathew Broderick grew up in that building.







> Hey Paul: I stand corrected... sort of. I did a little bit of searching and it looks like Mr. Condon swung both ways (pardon the expression). Here is Eddy Davis who lived near him in Greenwich Village.
> 
> 
> 
> This was from an archived discussion about Condon on the banjo hangout.
> 
> Come to think of it, Eddy Davis is another one who plays tenor guitar. He plays the std tenor tuning since he started on banjo.  Here is a picture from that thread -- Eddy with Mr Condon's plectrum Gibson L-5.

----------


## Seonachan

I'm fortunate to live just up the road from Trevor Healy, a great luthier who makes the occasional tenor; I've posted his 4-string creations before in this thread. Here's his latest: a 00-size, spruce over walnut. More pics and a video at his Instagram page.

His next tenor will be a solid body Jazzmaster style. I know this because it will be mine. :Cool:

----------

Cornfield, 

fox, 

Harley Marty, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## gweetarpicker

Woody's guitar.

----------


## kmmando

1928 National tricone tenor style 1

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## french guy

My last built it's a tenor 8 strings tuned dD gG BB ee


and the sound

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Cary Fagan

----------


## french guy

........

----------


## Gunnar

That's got a really nice sound!

----------


## Grommet

Very pretty Jean. The clips sound great as well.

Scott

----------


## Charles E.

Ok, I did not see this one coming. I was having dinner at a friends and gypsy jazz was playing in the background so I inquired if it was perhaps Stochelo Rosedberg. My host replied "no, it's Peter Frampton"!?

I did some research and found this interview where he talks about receiving this Selmer Tenor Guitar from Django's producer. Apparently it was owned by Django.

https://acousticguitar.com/frampton-comes-unplugged/

----------


## Cornfield

> Ok, I did not see this one coming. I was having dinner at a friends and gypsy jazz was playing in the background so I inquired if it was perhaps Stochelo Rosedberg. My host replied "no, it's Peter Frampton"!?
> 
> I did some research and found this interview where he talks about receiving this Selmer Tenor Guitar from Django's producer. Apparently it was owned by Django.
> 
> https://acousticguitar.com/frampton-comes-unplugged/


"And it’s a four-string, so it’s not as playable as a Gitane"  
That's what I am finding out as well. I  am giving serious consideration to retuning to Chicago on my tenors and mandolins.

----------


## Gunnar

Anyone see Ron Block's new tenor? I just saw it on IG, sounds awesome

----------


## kurth83

Here is my converted Eastman Airline e-mandola, converted to a tenor e-guitar, it plays and sounds fantastic, 18" scale lets me do things I can't on longer scale tenors.

I am currently taking lessons from a guitar player, to learn better rhythm accompaniment patterns, I need to post a recording soon of some of what can be done a on a tenor.  We are having fun trying to be creative about taking what sounds good on a 6 string and trying to emulate it on a 4.

I have started calling myself a tenor guitar player instead of calling it an octave mandolin.  Something about that makes things easier.

----------


## Charles E.

Mills Brothers  "I Heard"........

----------

Alfons, 

Cary Fagan, 

DougC, 

Harley Marty, 

Jim Roberts

----------


## Huck

My Dad in Cuba - After 1945 to early 1950's

----------

40bpm, 

Cornfield, 

fox

----------


## fox

That is a great photo, very interesting clothes, he must of been pretty trendy in the day!

----------

Huck

----------


## Michael Wolf

Peter Frampton



I don´t think Frampton is playing much tenor guitar. But according to an interview I´ve read this Selmer tenor was a gift from a music producer from France and it was indeed Djangos tenor guitar that he had lying around in his house (or maybe caravan ;-)).
In any case, it looks nice on the photo.

----------


## Huck

Angela Petrilli - 1960 Martin 0-15T






Instagram video of her playing Fleetwood Mac - "Gold Dust Woman" (Cover) 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B7Eoy_BF..._web_copy_link


Petrilli Picks @ Norman's Rare Guitars

----------

cayuga red, 

Irénée, 

oinkstrings

----------


## Huck

Dhani Harrison - "Me and my Luk Tenor Guitar that I picked on my travels in Berlin."

----------


## fox

I found one too...

----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E., 

Dave Richard

----------


## fox



----------

Charles E., 

derbex

----------


## fox

https://m.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=I...&v=AkjTGCrLvAU

----------


## Jim Garber

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=I...&v=AkjTGCrLvAU


I wonder who made his tenor guitar?

----------


## Charles E.

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=I...&v=AkjTGCrLvAU


Wow, Kirk is actually playing that tenor rather well!

----------

Cornfield

----------


## fox

Yeah and it is a nice looking guitar but I don’t know who made it?

----------


## fox

I did a bit of searching but with no conclusive results although one source suggested  a Kay model with a Birch top and two separate sources suggested a base model Harmony that had been blinged up by the prop department .

----------


## fox

I did a bit more research and even joined a fan group on Facebook but no more details about the guitar however I did learn that Kirk was a talented tenor banjo player and a pretty good trumpet player too.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rRxcW3-pqc8

----------


## Huck

The Addams Family Meets a Beatnik.

----------

fox, 

Harley Marty

----------


## Lowell Levinger

1927 Gibson TG-1 Florentine

----------

40bpm, 

Dave Richard

----------


## Jim Garber

> 1927 Gibson TG-1 Florentine


Love that rhinestone ice cream cone. Thanks, Banana!

----------

Dave Richard

----------


## NickR

This is my favourite tenor guitar moment or two. In fact, I have stopped playing my tenor guitars having viewed this clip. Otto "Coco" Heimel is the skilled player.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUSzLOiksDU

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Huck

> I never heard of this tenor guitar player, tho I have heard of Gene Austin -- Otto "Coco" Hemiel, but he swings pretty well on After You've Gone a clip from the movie "Sadie McKee". The other two just have sound files and static photos. Then again, after looking at this, I am not 100% sure if he was actually playing, tho it looks that way. Some posted on the youtube posting that Eddie Lang was the guitarist.


This is such a mammoth thread,  it's hard to keep track. Otto made the gallery  in post #40 November 2012.

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## NickR

That tenor guitar played by Kirk Douglas appears to show the neck joining the body at fret 12. I think that Kay and Harmony flat top tenors showed 14 frets to the body- my Kay does. I imagine that with early tenor guitars it is a different story. My 1927 Windsor Whirle which has a 20.5 inch scale shows 12 frets to the body.

----------

fox

----------


## Gunnar

Borrowed my brother's baritone ukulele/tenor guitar for this Kenny Rogers Tribute. RIP Kenny

----------


## Charles E.

Joe Maphis doing "picking and a Grinning". He plays a wood bodied resonator tenor at 1:23...

----------


## JLMyers

TENOR-PLECTRUM GUITAR COMPARISON PHOTO. My late 1930s Vega Advanced C-66P next to a 60s Harmony Monterey tenor. (I added the pickup/pickguard unit. I play it through a Fender Jazz King amp.) Plectrum has a 26" scale, tenor is 23". The Vega has a 17" bout, The tenor is 16". The Vega is without question the finest sounding AND playing plectrum guitar I have ever played...a real keeper!
 JLM

----------

Dave Richard

----------


## jefflester

Ev'rybody Wants to be A Cat. And the Scatcat on the left is voiced by the Scatman.

----------

Charles E., 

Jim Garber

----------


## Charles E.

Love the Scatman.....

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## Michael Wolf

Tenor Guitar Sighting:

ESTE tenor guitar made in Germany after WWII.



Some History:
http://www.schlaggitarren.de/home.ph...teller&kenn=33

Coincidentally there is one these for sale. It seems to be a bit expensive in relation to the condition of the top and it needs work on the frets and the nut. I also have no idea how these sound. But I find the combination of a flat top/fixed bridge and a carved back very interesting.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...3325777-74-229

----------

Charles E., 

Irénée

----------


## Charles E.

Mel Torme playing a Martin O17-T with Lucille Ball...

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Dylan playing at Newport in '64. He's not playing a tenor, but the guy seated behind him has one leaning against him.

Funny, I've had this video on my computer for years (since before I played tenor!) but this is the first time I've noticed that.

----------

Irénée

----------


## mreidsma

I've seen this video a zillion times and never noticed that either! It's an all-birch Harmony 1215T. The binding and purfling is painted on. I've had a few of these! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## sounds_good

The first time I have seen the video.  It was recorded 56 years ago,
and is still good.  I think we could say that song has passed the test
of time.

----------


## Jim Roberts

A beautiful playing and especially sounding Fletcher 21” scale tenor guitar.  Tuned GDAE and an octave lower than a mandolin.  Amazing sustain and presence.

al

----------

Jill McAuley, 

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> A beautiful playing and especially sounding Fletcher 21” scale tenor guitar.  Tuned GDAE and an octave lower than a mandolin.  Amazing sustain and presence.


I’ve always wanted to try a Fletcher to see how well the 21” scale could support a low G. It looks great.

----------


## Jim Roberts

The G string is very strong and very resonant. Jamie has these tenor guitars dialed in.  Lightweight, too.  Played O’Carolan duets (thanks Scott!) several days ago with a friend.  He plays an oval hole A5 and the two complimented one another in lovely fashion.  The tenor was had lots more volume than the A5, though.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Jill McAuley

Gorgeous Fletcher tenor there Jim, I still bitterly regret selling my all mahogany Fletcher tenor a number of years ago. Financially I didn't have a choice but it's definitely "the one that got away" that haunts me the most...

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## pheffernan

> Gorgeous Fletcher tenor there Jim, I still bitterly regret selling my all mahogany Fletcher tenor a number of years ago. Financially I didn't have a choice but it's definitely "the one that got away" that haunts me the most...


Those Fletchers don’t seem to turn up used very often, and Jamie’s prices appear (deservedly) to have risen:

http://fletcherinstruments.com/specifications.html

----------


## Lychgate

Tonight Will Be Fine (Leonard Cohen cover with Tenor Guitar) by Charlie & Jensen

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## Lychgate

Bonus Charlie & Jensen original tune 'Nannup' on Tenor Guitar and Mandocello

----------

fox, 

Harley Marty, 

Irénée, 

Michael Wolf, 

SunnylandBob

----------


## Lychgate

Koady Chaisson (of the East Pointer's) playing a TG-150 at Lizotte's Newcastle this time last year. This was just before or after playing 'Elmira'.

----------


## Irénée

... And mine just finished... Long scale, tuned GDAe  :Cool:

----------


## Irénée

... this mine which (! really amazing... never heard, so much sound !)... just finished (by myself) coming from an old "Manouche" guitar from an old french Luthier  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley: 

(Before anf after transformation)

... a complete reportage will come ASAP...

----------


## Bill McCall

> ... And mine which (Just amazing... I never heard, so much sound !)... just finished coming from an old "Manouche" guitar from an old french Luthier 
> 
> (Before anf after transformation)


Very nice, thanks for sharing.

----------

Irénée

----------


## Irénée

... Interesting Cello shape !  :Cool:

----------


## Irénée

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Irénée

> Very nice, thanks for sharing.


... This project had began from this picture  :Cool:  :Whistling:  :Wink:

----------


## Bill McCall

Way cool, thanks again.

----------


## Cary Fagan

Picked up this photo a while ago.  Wonder who made the tenor.

----------

Irénée, 

Jim Roberts

----------


## Irénée

> 


... Also another mine experience  :Coffee:  :Coffee:  :Coffee:

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## Michael Wolf

Nice guitar:

----------


## Beanzy

Here's one on tenor from Laura-Beth Salter; John Hiatt, Slow Turning

https://fb.watch/4U8GmTfjmy/

----------


## Brett S.

I made this 5 string tenor. 22 1/2" scale. Hickory and Spruce. And Maple, and Wenge, and Granadillo.
https://longfellowguitaranduke.wordp...-tenor-guitar/

----------


## fox

Looks like a Stella ...

----------

